# Royal Oak early morning start



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

Here we go :


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

More


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

More


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

Keep em coming


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

Sum more


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

More


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1481006
> 
> View attachment 1481007



THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICTURES YOU TAKE FOR US GUYS AND GIRLS THAT CANT MAKE IT WITH BORDERS CLOSED


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

Sum


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 19, 2021)

Great to see pictures, getting excited for Memory Lane!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

….


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2021)

Continuing


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the great pics! Can we get a closer look at this Badboy?


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the photos Brian. Really appreciated.  Paul & Annie


----------

